
Organization Hit by Microsoft Office365 Phishing Campaign - bhutabe
https://blog.vairav.net/2020/08/16/600-organization-hit-by-microsoft-office365-phishing-campaign/
======
bhutabe
Vairav Technology has uncovered a Microsoft office365 phishing campaign using
a spoofed email address and has targeted more than 600+ organizations
worldwide.

